# Airblaster Sizing.



## nos (Mar 13, 2008)

probably medium.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

alright thanks. I actually saw the chart just a bit after I posted this.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

One more thing. Im also interested in how the sizing and "boot cut fit" compares to holdens pants sizing and fit.


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

Bump Bump Bump


----------

